# Killer of Hero Dog Target Was Fired



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Animal shelter employee who euthanized hero dog fired – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good!!!!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Well-deserved. Jackass.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

There are a lot of lessons to be learned here.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Fired??? Is that all?? Should be banned from working with animals for LIFE! This was not an 'unfortunate accident' it was plain stupidity!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

And no punishment will bring poor Target back. That poor dog was named Target because Afghan soldiers used to shoot at her. She survived life in that horrible country, only to be killed here. 'Oops' isn't enough.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I had hoped she was put to sleep.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Agreed*

Agree that firing her was nowhere near the proper punishment.
She should be banned from ever working with animals again.
Poor Target!!!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh poor Target. God Bless You Target for protecting our men in uniform. Rest in Peace brave girl. I just want to cry and appologize for how you left this earth.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am absolutely sickened by what happened to Target. But the low level employee who was ordered to euthanize 30 animals without assistance or surpervision is not the one to blame. The management/supervisor who blatantly disregarded policy and procedure is to blame and they should be held accountable, so far they haven't been. Maybe this employee needed to be fired, but so do the upper level employees who didn't monitor and supervise according to their own policies.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Acouple of things here. If Target had been with her soilder since July why wasn't she microchipped or at least registered with the county. Yes the shelter needs to go higher up to find out what happened in the upper levels but the family of this dog needs to take some responsibility also. Just my opinion.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cassie said:


> Acouple of things here. If Target had been with her soilder since July why wasn't she microchipped or at least registered with the county. Yes the shelter needs to go higher up to find out what happened in the upper levels but the family of this dog needs to take some responsibility also. Just my opinion.


I could agree with you, except that the dog was euthanized by mistake, so even if the shelter had identified her owner she would still have been put down because even their own procedures were not followed.


----------

